# Quarter Horse/ Morgan Cross



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice mare
good shoulder and though her neck is set a little high, it is well muscled
Good, short back and front legs
Well-rounded hindquarters
Back legs are sickle-hocked and slightly cow-hocked as well


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I just love her, super cute mare!
Go check out my Rick in my horses, they could be siblings!
Love her shoulder, nice hind end, I wouldn't be too concerned with her back legs because they look great from behind, sickle hocked yes but she should be a great mover. 
Drool worthy neck, I love them long and cresty, if nothing else she'll make a great trail pleasure horse.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Oooh I like! If you decide not to take her let me know lol


----------



## AEJaro (Apr 2, 2012)

Sweet thank you for all the feedback! She is a fun little mare so far and I am excited to really crack down with her. She is kinda of mare-ish though and this is new to me since I am used to geldings for the most part, but I think I can manage! 

FlyGap they do absolutely look like siblings! It seems your guy got lots of the Morgan and only a smidge of the Quarter horse too! lol! Adorable!

=)


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

My first horse when I was a kid was a QH/Morgan and I LOVED


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

stupid computer cut me off.....anyway....as I was saying I loved her very much. Great combo of brains, grace and muscle


----------

